# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Видео занятий по пению

## aichka

*Милые коллеги!*
* Вам предлагается посмотреть видеоматериал  с курсов  повышения квалификации музыкальных руководителей детских садов*./ г. Калуга, 2010г./

* Теория, как известно,  без доказательной практики  - лишь слова.

 Поэтому помимо теории, которую можно послушать, а можно и прочесть самому, самое главное, следуя русской пословице: «Лучше один раз увидеть, чем 100 раз услышать» - посмотреть воочию практические занятия- как доказательство методических предложений и рекомендаций.
*

*Тема занятий : «Развитие звуковысотного слуха детей в игровой форме»*

Здесь я провожу подряд- чтобы была реально  видна динамика, прогресс в обучении  детей пению -
*4 рабочих, обучающих занятия по пению во всех возрастных группах.* 

*/ будет 5 ссылок: младшая группа, средняя группа, старшая группа и 2 ссылки на подготовительную группу/*

*Время проведения каждого занятия: 20-30 минут.*

 Обратите внимание – как поэтапно достигается поставленная цель – развитие у детей чистого интонирования, постановка  высокого голоса,   начиная с младшей группы.

Как вы понимаете, пение не может существовать обособлено, оно должно быть подготовлено смежными видами деятельности: и слушанием, и музыкально-дидактическими играми, и, конечно же, распеванием.
*Здесь вы увидите:
-  элементы слушания и анализа музыки;
-  игровое распевание из пособия «Учимся петь и танцевать, играя»;
-  использование  индивидуальных   фланелеграфов;
-  муз -дидактические игры;
-  песенное творчество;
-  инсценирование песен;
-  пение с игрой на металлофонах;
-  пение с движениями и перестроениями.

/фрагмент занятия в младшей группе/




/ фрагмент занятия в подготовительной группе/




 Вы услышите разнообразны детский репертуар,  бардовский ( А.Суханов «Зелёная карета»)
 и даже классику – дети поют Моцарта. ( подготов. гр).

И после каждого занятия- раздача поощрительных значков:
 ноток, букв, сердечек, или книжечек; а малышам- птичек-воробьишек.*

*Стоимость комплекта- 1000 рублей.*


*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

Valeksi (01.05.2019), Лилия60 (25.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

> Теория, как известно,  без доказательной практики  - лишь слова.


А насколько доказательна практика, представленная на этих видео!!! 
И как здорово, что можно не просто один раз увидеть, а вновь и вновь, широко раскрыв глаза и затаив дыхание, наблюдать, как с возрастом у ребят развиваются чистота интонации и гибкость голоса, эмоциональная отзывчивость и понимание музыкального языка!!! Неизменным остается только внимание, с которым дети буквально "в рот педагогу смотрят", и их желание вместе творить, "купаться" в музыкальных звуках!

Здесь столько удивительного! От россыпи больших и маленьких педагогических находок, разнообразнейшего репертуара, не только в разных жанрах созданного, но и в разных стилях исполненного, до просто ощущения света и тепла, идущего от детей, взрослых и их общения...

Здесь любят и хотят петь все! Осознанно стремятся ребята чисто интонировать и в среднем и в высоком регистре, и это получается все лучше и лучше. А еще в каждой песне, и большой, и маленькой песенке-распевочке, и душа детская слышна и текст понятен. Не удивительно, просто с формулой прекрасной песни здесь все знакомы!

Вслушайтесь в ответы детей! Поразитесь их словарному запасу! И не только количеству определений характера музыки детьми  даже младшей группы, хотя и оно достойно восхищения... Сколько терминов знают  и, главное, понимают ребята! Дети играют со звуками, попутно выдавая грамотный анализ, достойный учеников музыкальной школы.

Поражает не только динамика от младшей до подготовительной группы, но и тот уровень, до которого к весне (судя по репретуару) уже доросли малыши! 

Не сомневаюсь, что эти дети будут шагать по жизни с музыкой в душе!!! Успехов им и, конечно, педагогу!

И снова и снова, много раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (20.01.2016)

----------


## Ульяна71

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна, низкий Вам поклон за талант и труды!!! Очень рада приобретению, которое будет полезно не только начинающим педагогам, но и тем, у кого большой стаж. 
Алла Анатольевна, очень понравилась песенка "Курочка-хохлатка" для младшей группы. Я так понимаю она - Ваша. Только не разобрала слова последнего куплета: Курочка-хохлатка, что же увидала...  Если можно, конечно, напишите. С уважением Юлия.

----------

aichka (20.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

Юлечка! Спасибо вам за добрые слова! Мне очень и очень приятно, что вам понравилось, с удовольствием делюсь всем, что знаю, и к чему за годы опыта пришла сама!

Эта песня не моя,и я к своему стыду, даже авторов её не знаю... а слова там такие:
*
"Курочка -хохлатка что же увидала?
 Вместо носа у цыпленка пуговка сияла..."*

----------


## Ульяна71

Благодарю, Алла Анатольевна! Уже много чего у Вас приобрела, чему несказанно рада!!! Но пока ВСЕ не приобрету, я так чувствую, не успокоюсь!!! С уважением, Юлия.

----------

aichka (20.01.2016)

----------


## Алина 23

Алла!Это замечательно!Детки молодцы!А вы просто получили дар от бога!Успехов вам в ваших начинаниях!

----------

aichka (20.01.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

aichka (20.01.2016)

----------


## Айгуль Зарипова

Огромное спасибо Алла Анатольевна за ваши труды! Это просто замечательные уроки! Спасибо Богу за ваши таланты! Видно, что это Ваше предназначение!

----------

aichka (20.01.2016)

----------


## dariya

Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд, за Ваш профессионализм! Я только начинаю работать с маленькими детьми и этот материал очень ценен для меня! Спасибо за то что делитесь с нами своими наработками, за то что мне есть у кого учиться! Творческих вам успехов!

----------

aichka (20.01.2016)

----------


## oliko.vakulenko

Уважаемая Алла! Я зарегистрировалась на сайте только сегодня. Хочу поблагодарить Вас за творческий труд. Мне очень понравилось занятие по пению.

----------

aichka (20.01.2016)

----------


## kim

Огромное спасибо,Алла Анатольевна,за Ваше творчество,восхищаюсь Вашим талантом ,Вашими наработками.Творческих Вам успехов!

----------

aichka (20.01.2016)

----------


## ramashka1982

Сегодня в поисковике набрала "музыкальный руководитель", и наткнулась на видео и этот сайт. Я в восторге от Вашего профессионализма. Желаю всех благ!!! Спасибо, за Ваш талант!!!

----------

aichka (09.02.2019), Vitolda (09.02.2019)

----------


## ramashka1982

Здравствуйте! Для меня очень ценно, что я нашла Вас! Столько всего интересного и полезного! Спасибо Вам огромное, что Вы делитесь!  :Tender:

----------

aichka (09.02.2019), Vitolda (09.02.2019)

----------

